# Some Hash help



## The haze one (Oct 15, 2005)

ohk here is the deal i have two garbage bags full of leafs that are 3-5 inches long covered in crystal, real sticky, real good. i was searching the forum and there was no clear cut ways on doing it. i was hopeing some one experienced could anwsere my questions.


1. i have two garbage bags full of leaf and stem
2. i want a way that only uses water 

can any one tell me how to do this for the quantity i have? and how much could this potentially produce? the leafs right now r sticky and not dry. does this affect it? 

basicaly help me out im looking to smoking some premo hash that i got help wit from this forum.

 stay high , and take er ezzz


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2005)

hey hay haze...it appears that you know what you're after...those _trichomes_. There is more than one way to accomplish it, either still wet or dried. Dry will yeild a tad more, probably, but green/wet will result in cleaner/more pure product. (less vegetative material). 
  I've heard it being made useing pantyhose, coffee filters, and silkscreen as filters. The best filters are made from different mesh silkscreen.BUBBLE BAGS  I highly recommend 'em. Expensive, but very well made, and they do such an excellent job, especially on quantity. Here's a tutorial link..
Bubblebag instructions
   They basic results that you're looking for, involve freezing the trichomes to make them _brittle_, so that they will break off the leaf. Once that is accomplished, seperating the trichomes from the water is the task at hand.
   After freezing and beating in "ice" water, remove the veg material and let the remaining water set for 30 minutes. Trich's are heavy and will sink to the bottom, given time.(you will see 'em, looks kinda like yellow sand) Now you can either gently dip, pour or syphon the majority of the water/ice off and discard or reuse it. Leave 2-3 inches of water/trichome mix in the bottom.
  Now is when the silkscreen/filter comes into use. Pour the trich laden water through whatever filters you decide on. Catch the triches, dry 'em, press 'em, smoke 'em.


----------



## The haze one (Oct 18, 2005)

ohk so here is the update on my hash project, i made my first batch.... and by that i mean i did the process with two handfuls of shake and it took all afternoon. here was the way i went about it 

step one----> add leaves to blender then add ice and water..... blend together and let mixture sit

step two----> strain water and trichomes through a cloth made for making homade cottage cheese, which is in a funnel, which is hooked up to a 2L of coke

step three---> refrigerate mixture for 30 mins

now here is where it takes alot of time for no reason i need a better method for the last step of the filtration process 

step four -----> filter water through coffe filter to sperate the trichomes for the hash, this takes forever and i can only do 1/3 rd, of the coke bottle at a time


i did however come out with a good little chunk of hash it only weighed point 3 of a gram 

im siting here pretty damn high off of it, so im impressed, all i need to do now is figure  out a way to speed up the last filtration step plz give me any suggestions 

take er ezzzzz

"when u smoke the herb it reveals u to urself"
the haze one


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Oct 19, 2005)

thats a bob marley quote at the end


----------



## The haze one (Oct 19, 2005)

of coarse "when u smoke the herb it reveals u to urslef" is a quote from Marley notice how its in quotation marks???????....... Bob is my hero my bestfriend got me to listen to bob, who in turn got me to try weed when i was a young kid. ive beeen tokin ever since. my bestfriend died only a couple of years after he showed who bob was. it digusts me to think that u feel that i was trying to steal this quote. i have a poster here im my room that is right behind my computer moniter with marley blazing a phatty joint with the rasta colors and the quote that i placed yesterday in my post. i jus figured everyone would take those as his words not mine 
any ways to everyone else could some one please help me come up with a better final filltering process in my hash making ????
stay high and take er ezzzzzzzzz
* the haze one*


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 19, 2005)

Chill Haze


----------



## Hick (Oct 20, 2005)

> filter water through coffe filter to sperate the trichomes for the hash, this takes forever and i can only do 1/3 rd, of the coke bottle at a time



'tis one reason I bought the bags. In the 5 gal. bags, I can wash around 100 g p/batch


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Oct 20, 2005)

dude i was just pointing it out, im wasnt saying u were trying to claim it as yours....i was just stating the obvious


----------



## The haze one (Oct 20, 2005)

hey thats kool bubonic i was just statin that jus cuz it seemed to me like u were coming across rude but my bad for that 

thanks Hick for the addvice,
but maybe there is a way to use a coffe filter and have it do a more then 1/3rd of the pop bottle at a time?????  thanks for the advice
 stay high and take er ezzz 



"the haze one"


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 22, 2005)

bubblebags are THE BEST investment........it is also unbelievable how many other friends may just come up with leaf to use if you buy some bubblebags......i don't share my bags......but have let my friends know i have them and i take their leaf also and split the hash that is left......

maybe you know someone who could even split on a set of bags......


----------

